# Tritium Vials & Glow Powder: SSC P7 FLuPIC 3A Aleph LE



## darkzero (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a mod that some requested for both types of glow that we are used to. I thought it was a great idea so I gave it a go not knowing what the end result would be.

Green tritium vials & glow powder. The tritiums don't make the glow powder glow as expected but it's still pretty cool IMO. Bored out the XRcan & Mule head to give more room for the glow & to make it more visible. Custom made heatsink to allow the P7 to sit low enough so the dome does not touch the lens & to allow a bit more mass down into the can. Can is fully potted. Brass battery contact. FLuPIC modded for 3A.

Hope the owner enjoys! :wave:

-SSC P7 DSWOI
-Modified FLuPIC V2.2 (2.9A peak w/ IMR16340)
-Bored out XRcan
-Bored out Mule head
-Custom aluminum heatsink
-Brass battery contact
-Bart's 1.55m x 5mm green tritium vials
-Green glow epoxy









































Warm white MC-E version

J bin 5A GD1000


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 10, 2009)

That looks really awesome!!!!


----------



## nailbender (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW that like a piece of art, just awesome


----------



## olrac (Apr 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: Great work Will!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 10, 2009)

That's a killer idea for a mule!
oo:

if you dont mind me asking, is it a double stack w/DD burst or triple stack 1amp?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Apr 10, 2009)

:rock: Thanks Will, looks perfect! I can see a whole slew of glow/trit LE's being built as a result of this masterpiece, but I get the first one :nana:


----------



## deusexaethera (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, that looks really good. Does the glow powder glow constantly, or only when charged?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 12, 2009)

Only glows really brightly when charged but many hours later you will still see it giving off light.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 12, 2009)

Is this the McGizmo host that is still available? I thought it required a specific pre-made pill from the Sandwhich Shop. Did you create your own?

Amazing work, btw.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful Will!  What else can I say... :wave:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome mod :twothumbs

Great to see your new lathe is in action


----------



## wquiles (Apr 12, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> Awesome mod :twothumbs
> 
> Great to see your new lathe is in action



+1

Awesome way to get that new lathe into your projects 

Will


----------



## csshih (Apr 12, 2009)

bah! more trits for me to drool at.
still have yet to obtain one.. gotta get some of that norland or 30 min epoxy.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments fellas! :wave:




MWClint said:


> That's a killer idea for a mule!
> oo:


 
Credit all goes to Bruce, it was his idea.




brighterisbetter said:


> :rock: Thanks Will, looks perfect! I can see a whole slew of glow/trit LE's being built as a result of this masterpiece, but I get the first one :nana:


 
It was a pleasure. Yup the first & possibly the only one from me? 




deusexaethera said:


> Wow, that looks really good. Does the glow powder glow constantly, or only when charged?


 
The glow powder only glows when charged as usual with glow powder & the trits glow all the time except when overpowered by the glow powder.




sygyzy said:


> Is this the McGizmo host that is still available? I thought it required a specific pre-made pill from the Sandwhich Shop. Did you create your own?
> 
> Amazing work, btw.


 
Glad to see you are still around, it's been a long time! Yes this is the host still currently available from Don. It will accept any Aleph series LE. This was made with the key component (XRcan) for building a type of Aleph LE.




TranquillityBase said:


> Awesome mod :twothumbs
> 
> Great to see your new lathe is in action





wquiles said:


> +1
> 
> Awesome way to get that new lathe into your projects
> 
> Will


 
Thanks fellas, I'm slowly learning.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Apr 14, 2009)

Well my pics are pretty lousy compared to Will's, but I just wanted to share anyway because it has arrived. Thanks again! :wave: The hairline scratches on the EN-plated head are typical for that finish and are very minor, almost unnoticeable in person.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Beutiful:twothumbs


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 14, 2009)

For the FluPIC, did you use the same technique as you did in this thread?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2009)

MC-E Version

J bin 5A GD1000





















:wave:


----------



## wquiles (Jul 26, 2009)

Simply beautiful work - as always 

Will


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 26, 2009)

yep looks great Will. wow so much more glow epoxy is possible due to the smaller emitter footprint. nice work.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 27, 2009)

That MC-E is superb! Makes me wish I had a mule head to send you.


----------

